# apistogramma caves



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Currently I have 1 pair of apistogramma iniridae in my heavily planted 55gal tank. I know apisto's like caves, but currently I have no rocks in the tank. Will they eventually find a place under some driftwood, or use the underside of a sword plant or something to act like a cave, or do I really need to get some rocks in there? And if I need some caves, how large are a good size to make them comfotable without being cramped?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Get a coconut shell and cut it in half - get as much of the husk off the outside as you can then cover the outside in silicone, roll it in whatever substrate you've got in the tank before the silicone dries so it coats the top of the coconut, then cut a small entrance/hole onto one side of the coconut half and put it into the tank - they're barely noticable and it makes it look like the apisto's are appearing from out of nowhere when they take residence up in em'.

You could also use java moss ect.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Apistogramma iniridae eggs rarely hatch if the pH is above 5.0 and conductivity more than 25 microseimens.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, pH of 5 and that low of conductivity....well, I dont plan on breeding any of my fish, I have the tank for show, if they spawn, they spawn. There is too much going on in my tank to expect them to surrvive anyway.

Thanks for the heads up on the conditions though, that way I wont get upset when they inevitably dont survive.

Anyway, I am still interested in the activity between the male and female, so spawning behavior is neat weather or not it is successful.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Apistogramma iniridae will live in water with a pH of 7.5 and KH 6 GH6, TDS 340 ppm and conductivivity of 18- microseimens for sure. I know because I have six which are living with my ten Heckel Discus in water with the above parameters. Heckel Discus come from water with even lower conductivity and pH than A. iniridae.
I just wanted you to know what this Apisto requires for breeding. Keeping them isn't any more difficult than most Apistos.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

oops, should have proofread my post. I meant the eggs wouldnt survive. The fish have been in the tank for a few months and are doing great.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think ill go the coconut shell with java moss covering it. *** got plenty of that weed anyway, and I found a spot in my tank way in the back where I can make a cave...

A couple of questions, Im going to have to cut some holes in the shells for an entrance, any suggestions on how big? Should it be a tight fit, or more wide open?

Any problem with pesticides and stuff on the shells? Im planning on soaking and rinsinge them. Im assuming that any pesticides would have been removed along with the husk, but im unsure if they hit the shells with anything later. If there are going to be issues, I wont hesitate to buy those expensive shells sold specifically for fish.

Any good rum suggestions to go with my coconut? Im usually partial to brugal, but it can be a little tricky to find sometimes. (Oh come on, its friday, lets have some fun around here )


----------

